# Someone tell me how to get a job with a CPC-A, no exp.



## ndbrook (Sep 11, 2008)

I have been newly certified since July but unfortunately I cannot get a job due to no experience.  Everyone expects years of experience.  How do I get experience if no one will hire me to get the experience?  This is sooo frustrating.  Before I couldn't get hired because I wasn't certified now that I am I can't get hired because I have no experience.  Can someone please tell me what I am supposed to do or have any suggestions?  It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## veggiecow (Sep 12, 2008)

*something to look in to...*

Hello! I'm not sure what state you live in, but here is something to look in to:
google and or look in the phone book to see if there are any temp agencies in your state. I just moved, but in my last city there was Officeteam, Randstad, Brannon Professionals, Resolve Staffing, and a few more. 
These agencies usually have medical claim filing, receptionist type work reading EOB's, talking to patients over the phone about their bill, data entry of icd9 codes, claim denial, and much more. 
Even if your doing other things besides "just" coding and even if you don't stay very long, you can work there for as long as the assignment is or in some cases on a temp-to-hire basis. Use that time to "build your resume" and gain experience that you can tell a potential future employer about during an interview.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Sep 12, 2008)

Also, in the phone book, is a listing of medical billing services.  Call them and tell them your situation.  The billing services I have worked at will hire just about anyone willing to learn.  You may start out in data entry, but as you prove yourself they are usualy willing to move you up.  It gets your foot in the door.  Talk to the owner if you can, and ask what opportunities are available.  I made this recommendation to an "A" I mentor, and he now is working for a service I used to work at, and getting experience and learning a lot.  

Good luck,

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------

